# Lovely Xl-Tronic Arrived Today From Switzerland



## lordofthefiles (Jan 31, 2011)

*Really taken with this. The case shape & dial are probably the nicest I have seen of the XL - Tronic range.*

*Zenith 50.0 (ETA-ESA 9162) 1970 - 1973 ish.*


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Very smart LOTF...is the movement in that similar to the one in an Accutron? It's a beautiful dress watch.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

It's an ESA 9162 (same as in Omega f300)....and treat that date wheel *very* carefully. Date wheels for this calibre where the window is at 1:30* or 4:30* are just *impossible* to find --- never use the quick set date feature between 21:00 and 03:00

*the numerical printing in relation to the teeth is different to normal ESA 9162 date wheels where the window is at 3.


----------



## lordofthefiles (Jan 31, 2011)

Silver Hawk said:


> It's an ESA 9162 (same as in Omega f300)....and treat that date wheel *very* carefully. Date wheels for this calibre where the window is at 1:30* or 4:30* are just *impossible* to find --- never use the quick set date feature between 21:00 and 03:00
> 
> *the numerical printing in relation to the teeth is different to normal ESA 9162 date wheels where the window is at 3.


Thanks for the heads up on the DW Paul will do.


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

hi very nice watch all the best woody77.


----------



## john87300 (Oct 12, 2011)

one word, - beautiful.


----------

